# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  ASP.net

## anita

इस सूत्र में ASP.net के विषय में बतलाया जायेगा 




इस सूत्र में कुछ जगहों पे अंग्रेजी भाषा के शब्दों का प्रयोग किया जा सकता है

----------


## anita

ASP.net माइक्रोसॉफ्ट द्वारा विकसित और विपणन के लिए एक वेब अनुप्रयोग ढांचे है जो प्रोग्रामर्स को गतिशील वेब साइट बनाने के लिए अनुमति देता है। 
यह आपको पूरी तरह से प्रोग्रामिंग भाषा का प्रयोग करके जैसे C# या VB.net, वेब एप्लिकेशन का निर्माण  आसानी से करने में मदद प्रदान करता हैl

----------


## anita

यह ट्यूटोरियल ASP.NET के सभी बुनियादी तत्वों को शामिल करता है जो आरभंक को शुरुवात करने के लिए आवयशक होगी।


इस ट्यूटोरियल के साथ आगे बढ़ने से पहले, आपको .NET प्रोग्रामिंग भाषा की मूल समझ होनी चाहिए।जैसा कि हम एएसपी.नेट वेब एप्लीकेशन फ़्रेमवर्क का उपयोग कर वेब-आधारित एप्लिकेशन विकसित करने जा रहे हैं, अगर आपको एचटीएमएल, सीएसएस, एजेएक्स जैसे अन्य वेब प्रौद्योगिकियों की समझ है, तो यह अच्छा होगा आदि।

----------


## anita

*ASP.net - परिचय*

----------


## anita

ASP.net एक वेब डेवलपमेंट प्लेटफॉर्म है, जो एक प्रोग्रामिंग मॉडल, व्यापक सॉफ्टवेयर इन्फ्रास्ट्रक्चर और PC और Mobile के लिए  Web Applications के निर्माण के लिए आवश्यक विभिन्न सेवाओं को प्रदान करता हैl

----------


## anita

ASP.net, HTTP प्रोटोकॉल के शीर्ष पर कार्य करता है, और एक ब्राउज़र-टू-सर्वर द्विपक्षीय संचार और सहयोग करने के लिए HTTP Commands और policies  का उपयोग करता है।

----------


## anita

ASP.net Microsoft.net Platform का एक हिस्सा है।ASP.net में बनी हुई applications compiled codes है जो की .net framework में लिखे हुए पुन:प्रयोज्य घटकों और ऑब्जेक्ट्स का प्रयोग करते हुए लिखे गये है 

ये कोड .Net framework में लिखी हुई सम्पूर्ण classes का प्रयोग कर सकती है

----------


## anita

ASP.NET एप्लिकेशन कोड निम्न में से किसी भी भाषा में लिखे जा सकते हैं:

1.C#
2.VB.Net
3. JScript
4. J#

आदि....

----------


## anita

ASP.net को इंटरनेट पर इंटरैक्टिव, डाटा-वाइड वेब एप्लीकेशन बनाने के लिए उपयोग किया जाता है। इसमें एचटीएमएल पृष्ठों को बनाने के लिए कोड को इकट्ठा करने, कॉन्फ़िगर करने, और हेरफेर करने के लिए कई तरह के नियंत्रण होते हैं जैसे टेक्स्ट बॉक्स, बटन और लेबल।

----------

